# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مؤتمر صحفي للجزيرة الرياضية في عيدها الرابع

## loveme1407

يعقد السيد أيمن جاده المدير العام لقناة الجزيرة الرياضية، بمناسبة مرور أربعة أعوام على تأسيس القناة مؤتمراً صحفياً الخميس الساعة الثانية عشر والنصف ظهراً في مقر القناة في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة يتحدث خلاله عن حصيلة إنجازات الجزيرة الرياضية خلال الفترة الماضية ومجهوداتها في التغطية المميزة لأفضل وأقوى البطولات العالمية والقارية والعربية في مختلف الرياضات. 
كما يعلن السيد جاده خلال المؤتمر عن خطة القناة المستقبلية لمواصلة عطاءها للمشاهد العربي على نفس المستوى من خلال الحصول على حقوق أبرز البطولات الرياضية في العالم وتغطيتها بالشكل الأمثل.

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

_مشكوووور خيي وتسلم يداك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء_

----------


## loveme1407

مشكورعاشق الزهراء على مرورك و*تعقيبك* على موضوعي 

أتمنى أكون في الخادمة واتحفكم بكل ما هو جديد
ولك اطيب التحية 

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• ( أخوك loveme1407 ) `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•

----------

